# TT Double Din



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just saw a thread on this on Audiforums. I saw these a while ago, but apparently they are now back in stock 

http://shop.pogea-racing.com/de/pro...tage_product=doppel-din-center-console&page=1


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

I've been dying to get one of these forever.. 

shame it's so expensive


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Krissrock said:


> I've been dying to get one of these forever..
> 
> shame it's so expensive


 Yeah, me 2. Its not terribly expensive. I think its like $260. Would look cool wrapped in CF or suede.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

Ohhhh no. The conversion rate puts that thing over $400


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

My bad, actually just 285


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Dammit I just ordered my Kenwood single din the other day...


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Anyone know what seats are pictured here? The little you can see reminds me of early 90's VW sport seats.


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

*(No Longer Have This Item)* 

Don't know about the seats but the double din cover (which I'm assuming is home made) that came in my car is coming out this weekend if anybody wants to pick it up, I have no attachment to it. 



















Was going to put it in the classifieds along with other parts I have laying around. 

I'm not a huge fan of how it looked in the car really so the Double Din is going in the wife's Tiguan and I've got a single din that will be going in. 

Here it is in the car:


----------



## chaldowhiteboy (Jun 14, 2010)

why did you end up not liking it?


----------



## hunTTsvegas (Aug 27, 2012)

chaldowhiteboy said:


> why did you end up not liking it?


 I can't quite put my finger on it but it just seems unnatural to me. Cumbersome, if you will. Plus, the wife's Tiguan already has a Double Din but it's nothing fancy so swapping in something with NAV/DVD/Bluetooth/iPod hookup is more ideal for her.


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

it still have the door on it...it looks pretty good for homemade, but he door needs to comes off since it would only be covering half of the radio


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

hunTTsvegas said:


> Was going to put it in the classifieds along with other parts I have laying around.


 PM sent!


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

warranty225cpe said:


> Just saw a thread on this on Audiforums. I saw these a while ago, but apparently they are now back in stock
> 
> http://shop.pogea-racing.com/de/pro...tage_product=doppel-din-center-console&page=1


 I'm in the process of making one for myself so I can toss in my Avic D3. Something just doesn't look right about the Pogea unit. Looks too bulky, out of place and doesn't really follow the natural shape of the oem console. Here's another one I found online, http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y291/superjoshuk/Audi TT/IMG_6434.jpg which Im going to try to base mine off of. 

At the end of the day after shelling out all that cash for the Pogea unit you still have to mod the cage to properly fit the double din and climate control.


----------



## veeko (Oct 26, 2005)

DougLoBue said:


> Anyone know what seats are pictured here? The little you can see reminds me of early 90's VW sport seats.


 Here's a couple more of the seats


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

veeko said:


> Here's a couple more of the seats


 Recaro A8's are pure filth... amazing how good they look in EVERY car! wow


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Did you ever finish making a custom unit? Veeko


----------

